# Is Bullrush safe as budgie chew toy?



## Gary's Captor (9 mo ago)

I'm trying to find new toys and boredom breakers for Gary. Unfortunately, the bird section in the petsathome near me is not exactly well stocked. He already had vine munchballs, which he loves. Since those weren't available, I picked up a "Bullrush Ball" by the brand Woodlands from the small pets (mice, hamster, rats, etc.) section. I'm wondering if there might be any concern giving it to him (toxicity,...). I mean a rabbit would chew on it too but is bullrush safe for birds? I googled but nothing sprung up within the first results.

Does anyone give this material to their budgies or has some advice?

I'm a budgie newbie and would appreciate any help with this.
Thank you


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The bullrush toy is perfectly safe for Gary.

The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)
These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

Great advice and resources by FaeryBee above. We'd love to meet Gary when you have a chance!

Meanwhile, you've come to the best place to learn even more about the best of budgie care practices! Be sure to read through the links provided above to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after reading through them, please be sure to ask as we'd be happy to help. 

Hope to see you around! 👋


----------



## Gary's Captor (9 mo ago)

Thank you so much @FaeryBee for all the useful information - also on behalf of Gary 🦜 

Thanks for the welcome @StarlingWings 
Gary's the little one in my profile pic. I found him on the street two months ago and since I couldn't find the original owners he's made his nest at my place now 
He must have been only a month or so old when I found him. As his cere only started turning blue recently and he's in his first moult now.


----------

